# Burr & Waters, Buffalo NY in blue



## Bixel (Mar 29, 2012)

A few weeks back I had posted this bottle on here asking for info on it. It had been brought to me at a bottle show, but knowing nothing about it, I only took a picture of it on my cell phone and posted it on here.

 Well I bought the bottle, and here it is. It was hazy, and I dont really want to tumble it, so I put a couple coats of a clear linolium floor polish that I use all the time. Its nice stuff to use, and washes off after a soak in soak and water and a little scrub. 

 I was able to get the bottle out in the sun, and it looked really good!


----------



## Bixel (Mar 29, 2012)

Back side with the chip.


----------



## epackage (Mar 29, 2012)

Looks great, repair is in order like I said in the first post...Jim


----------



## bottlekid76 (Mar 29, 2012)

Great rare bottle!

 ~Tim


----------



## Penn Digger (Mar 31, 2012)

Nice bottle.  Please tell me more about the floor polish method.

 PD


----------



## Bixel (Apr 2, 2012)

OK Penn, here is a before picture of the bottle, before it got the floor polish treatment.


----------



## Bixel (Apr 2, 2012)

I use a product called Pledge with Future. I think it the States it is just called Future floor polish. It is meant for linolium floors. Now, once the bottle is coated, it leaves a nice, shiny surface. As with all of those products, if you pick it up, you can tell it has something on it, but without handling the bottle, most times it is tough to tell. 

http://www.amazon.com/SC-Johnson-11182-Pledge-FutureShine/dp/B000ARPH4C/ref=pd_sim_hpc_1

 I put it on straight, with a small piece of paper towel. You dont need much, just put a bit on a piece of paper towel, and coat the surface of the bottle. The product is slightly sticky, so do not touch the areas you have just put it on, or else your fingerprints will show. For the inside, I just squirt some from the bottle inside, and roll the bottle around, until the whole inside is coated. I then leave the bottle upside down OVER a piece of paper towel or a old rag to drip out. I do the inside and outside seperately. If you do both at the same time, if you put it in a rack or something to drip out, whatever you lean it against will leave a mark in the outside coating. Wait until the outside coating is dry. 

 Also, when doing the bottom, do it seperate from the sides. I normally do it at the same time as the inside, because if you coat the bottom, and then set it upright, it will dry and stick to the counter or whatever. It is honeslty a SUPER cheap fix to hazy bottles. Sometimes you may need 5 coats to get the hazyness to get to stop showing through, and sometimes, nor matter how much you use, you can stop it.

 The nice things about this product are:
 A) Cost effective
 B) Easy to apply, just need a clean bottle
 C) Washes off after a soak in soap and water, or really quick if you use a solvent, it comes right off.
 D) It smells nice when putting it on
 E) Improves the look/works on 75% + of hazy bottles. 

 I might try making a video this week of me applying it to a bottle to show how I do it. I have screwed up a bunch over the years, had to wash it off and start over, I have it down to a science pretty well.[]


----------



## Penn Digger (Apr 2, 2012)

Thanks Bix!  Very interesting.

 PD


----------

